# Real Doll vs. Zandra (swatch request for Ella_)



## bjorne_again (Mar 6, 2007)

On the lips, with flash, no liner, Zandra vs. Real Doll:











On the Wrist, with Flash:





On the Wrist, without Flash, natural, indirect light:





On the Wrist, with Flash:





They're very similar in colour, with Real Doll being slightly cooler, and Zandra having more colour payoff, which IMO, makes Real Doll more wearable. HTH!


----------

